# Advice for TSS - 750



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I had bought the Infinity TSS 750 and as I read this forum some of you use the same product with me. I need some help in configure this speakers in order to have the best performance and result of this product, i mean in what configuration it usually make best performances. Thanks for help.:dontknow:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_dragon said:


> I had bought the Infinity TSS 750 and as I read this forum some of you use the same product with me. I need some help in configure this speakers in order to have the best performance and result of this product, i mean in what configuration it usually make best performances. Thanks for help.:dontknow:


I'm using this speaker systems as a 7.1 (I added a pair of speakers for the back surround) :yes::yes:

I'm powering them with a Sony (STR-DE 895) and I also added another sub (Velodyne VRp 1000) ... my room is small (9 x 18 x 8) ... but I'm happy with the sound of the speakers :T:T:

I hope this helps ...:wave::wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the same with an Onkyo 602.By configuration do you mean crossover seting ? Mine is at the 120hz recommended by Infinity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

well, I combine the speakers with H/K AVR 235, the sound is great and clear, but I think I should do some adjustment with each of speakers. I put the crossover for SW same as yours Brendy and it give best sound result. But, anyway, I need some enlightment here, as a newbie :scratchhead:, I need to know the best configuration for my speakers (right now i put 1 db for centre and 7 db for surround), so if you don't mind to share your experience for the configuration with me? :help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_dragon said:


> well, I combine the speakers with H/K AVR 235, the sound is great and clear, but I think I should do some adjustment with each of speakers. I put the crossover for SW same as yours Brendy and it give best sound result. But, anyway, I need some enlightment here, as a newbie :scratchhead:, I need to know the best configuration for my speakers *(right now i put 1 db for centre and 7 db for surround)*, so if you don't mind to share your experience for the configuration with me? :help:


My TSS-750 is paired with Sony STR-DE897 ...:yes::yes:.... the crossover is set from factory at 120Hz so I can't do anything to change it ...:foottap::foottap:

I used to have the center at 3.5dbs, sorrounds at 7+ and sub 4+ ...:hide:

What I recommend you is to get the Radio Shack SPL meter (or any other meter) ... it will help you to get the right configuration when you calibrate all speakers ...:yes::yes:

I did it last weekend, I don't recall the final set up .. but, is less than what it was before and the sound is a lot better ... before, my subs (2) were overpowering the rest of speakers ... now they blend better with the rest ...:yes::yes::yes:

I will check the final adjustments and I will post it ... but I'm sure it won't help because every room, receiver, set up, etc. is different ...:T:T:T


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Every receiver and room will be different. A Radio Shack SPL meter is what I use.


----------

